# Wow & Unitymedia



## PapaTorsten (14. März 2009)

Moin..

Da demnächst ein Umzug ansteht wird wohl auch der Internetprovider gewechselt.
Zur Zeit haben wir Alice und T-Com für den Telefonanschluß. Aber 59 Euro zahlen bloß damit
die den Anschluß umziehen ist mir doch zuviel.
Und da wir in der neuen Wohnung sowieso den Kabelanschluß zahlen müssen kam uns der
Gedanke 3Play von Unitymedia zu holen, die 20000er Version.

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wie die Kombination WoW und Unitymedia so funktioniert.
Sind größere Probleme zu erwarten? Lags? Sonstwas?

LG, Thorolf


P.S.: Gibts bei denen ein Kabelmodem mit WLan? Komm erst am Montag in den Laden um zu fragen.


----------



## Wagga (14. März 2009)

Mit Routerkauf würde ich erstmals warten i.d.R. bekommste den vom ISP gestellt und die meisten haben standartmäßig WLAN intigriert.
Der Unterschied Modem Router ist der:
Modem kann nur 1 PC verwalten Router kann mehrere verwalten. + WLAN
Modems sterben so langsam aus, da der billigste Router mehr kann als das teuerste Modem.
Und ein Router kann man auch im Modemmodus laufen lassen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2009)

wenn das haus in dem deine neue whg is neue kabelleitungen hat dann gibte s keine probs...bin selbst bei unitymedia  und kann nru sagen wenn die drecks leitungen von diesem verkaggten haus net so verhunzt wären bzw so uralt ..hätte i keine probs hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



udn du wirst eine Motorola KabelModem bekommen sowie einen Netgear Router WGR614  und wenn du dat TV noch dabei hast kommt noch en Digital reciever dazu^ bringt der Techniker mit wenn des installiert wird


----------



## Wagga (14. März 2009)

Die installation wird aber denke ich extra kosten oder?
I.d.R. kommt das Paket per Post und du musst es selbst anschließen.
Zugangsdaten rein in die Netzwerkumgebung eingeben,
Fertig, willkommen im WWW!


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Die installation wird aber denke ich extra kosten oder?
> I.d.R. kommt das Paket per Post und du musst es selbst anschließen.
> Zugangsdaten rein in die Netzwerkumgebung eingeben,
> Fertig, willkommen im WWW!



nix kosten der techniker kommt fuchelt an der kabeldose vom tv rum, schließt dat Motorola Kabelmoden an ...gibt dir die geräte fertig...und nix einwahldaten du schließt den router an dat kabelmoden konfigurierst dat via cd und fertig....kannst hinter her noch via manuell nochd ie firewall regeln einstellen dat wars ... anders hab i auch net gemacht .........

Wie gesagt i bin Unitymedia Kunde und weiß wie die dat machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (15. März 2009)

also bei uns funzt WoW und unitymedia ohne probleme, es sei denn jemand läd was runter, da steigt meine latenz bis zu 3k xD
aber sons so 20ms bis 150 ms

(bei uns)


----------



## claet (16. März 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> es sei denn jemand läd was runter, da steigt meine latenz bis zu 3k xD



ja aber das ist ja gott sei dank nur bei unitymedia so ..

also ich kann meine leitung zu 100% auslasten, wenn dann arcor merkt, oh der will zocken, dann stellen sie mir soviel bandbreite zur verfügung, dass ich neben dem download weiterzocken kann -.-


----------



## Dracun (16. März 2009)

hmm i saug neben dem zoggen und meine latenz steigt net wirklich...also irgendwie is deine aussage auch net ganz richtig

des kann bei jedem provider passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (16. März 2009)

jeder Provider hat mal seine Probleme, das sollte aber nicht die Regel sein und auch keinenfalls eine Dauereinrichtung.
Z.B.: Wir sind von  anfang an bei der Telekom AG.
Wir hatten in den letzten 5 Jahren wenns hoch kommt einen Ausfall von 15 Tagen.
I.d.R. waren es wenns ein Ausfall war am Abend wieder I.O.
Außer ein Bagger hat mal wieder das Kabel in der Straße durchtrennt.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (16. März 2009)

also ich lad auch Sachen im Hintergrund runter, und zwar so schnell wie es die Leitung nur hergibt, und die Latenz steigt um ca. 10-20ms was okay ist.


----------



## claet (17. März 2009)

wie soll das denn funktionieren?

wenn ihr so schnell downloaded wie die leitung hergibt, dann steigt der ping is abnormale .. was auch irgendwie logisch ist. wenn die leitung voll ist mit daten, dann müssen die pakete vom spiel halt mal paar hundert ms warten. 

außerdem, welche leitungen habt ihr, die ihr in euren augen voll auslastet? also ich hab 16k (es kommt etwas mehr an) und die bekomm ich kaum noch ausgelastet. da muss ich schon von einigen servern gleichzeitig was ziehen. früher konnte ich die leitung mit rapidshare voll auslasten. aber die bringen auch nich mehr genug daten für meine leitung.

und bitte bedenkt auch, spiele wie wow brauchen kaum bandbreite! wenn da noch ein bisi frei is reicht das. 

ich bleibe dabei: bei einer ausgelasteten leitung schießt der ping in die höhe (was rein technisch irgendwie auch logisch ist)


----------



## Asoriel (17. März 2009)

Ich hab hier auch eine 16k-Leitung (ISP: dt. Telekom).

Das Beispiel bei mir war, als ich 3DMark06 von Chip.de runtergeladen habe. Das wurde durchaus sehr schnell, in meinen Augen so schnell wie es meine Leitung ermöglicht, runtergeladen. Nebenher online zu spielen war kein Problem, der Ping war wie gesagt kaum merklich höher. Der Ping ist von durchschnittlich 75ms auf ca. 100ms gestiegen, mehr nicht.


----------



## x3n0n (18. März 2009)

Hm, nur um es mal in den Raum zu werfen:
Wenn ich Kabel Anschluss höre dann denk ich automatisch an KabelDeutschland/BW.
Oder gibts da schlechte Erfahrungen mit KabelD/BW und WoW etc. ?


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Ich versteh die Frage jetzt nicht so ganz Xenon?!

Das war doch genau die Frage die der TE gestellt hat, nur mit einem anderen Anbieter!

Oder?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (18. März 2009)

Ja, nur das KabelD u.a. ne 32k Leitung anbietet.


----------



## PapaTorsten (18. März 2009)

Moin..

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten..

Mit ging es ausschließlich um Unitymedia da wir den Kabelanschluß sowieso schon mit den Nebenkosten zahlen.

Wenn ich wieder demnächst mal wieder gesund bin werd ich mal in deren Laden und die guten Leute
mal ausquetschen. 

By thw way, haben die eine Anschlußgebühr oder so? Konnte auf der Homepage nichts entdecken.

Die die 20k-Leitung die angeboten wird sollte für mich auch ausreichen, ich lad so selten mal was runter..

LG, Thorolf


----------



## Dracun (18. März 2009)

weiß i grad net im kopp,und @claet i lade in der regel immer mit 300 kb runter ...sprich mein dl is begrenzt und i hab net gesagt das i mit voller leistung sauge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja mein ping geht net wirklich hoch aja 3play mit 20000er leitung


----------

